# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Calcolo interessi avviso bonario

## SEPHIROTH

Ad un mio cliente è arrivato il classico avviso bonario dell'agenzia delle entrate per iva non versata. Mi sono saltati all'occhio gli importi degli interessi, che mi sono sembrati notevoli. Ma non dovevano essere applicati gli interessi legali (nella fattispecie 2,5% fino al 31/12/2013 e poi l'1%) ? Ho fatto diverse simulazioni con calcolatori di interessi su internet e gli importi sono sempre notevolmente inferiori rispetto a quelli dell'avviso. Ho consultato vari siti e banche dati ma su questo argomento tutto tace. Si parla sempre di interessi in generali e non si specifica se sono interessi legali, di mora o come sono calcolati. Voi cosa ne pensate ? Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso dubbio ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ad un mio cliente è arrivato il classico avviso bonario dell'agenzia delle entrate per iva non versata. Mi sono saltati all'occhio gli importi degli interessi, che mi sono sembrati notevoli. Ma non dovevano essere applicati gli interessi legali (nella fattispecie 2,5% fino al 31/12/2013 e poi l'1%) ? Ho fatto diverse simulazioni con calcolatori di interessi su internet e gli importi sono sempre notevolmente inferiori rispetto a quelli dell'avviso. Ho consultato vari siti e banche dati ma su questo argomento tutto tace. Si parla sempre di interessi in generali e non si specifica se sono interessi legali, di mora o come sono calcolati. Voi cosa ne pensate ? Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso dubbio ?

  Parli degli interessi da rateazione dell'avviso, o degli interessi già compresi nell'avviso?

----------


## SEPHIROTH

> Parli degli interessi da rateazione dell'avviso, o degli interessi già compresi nell'avviso?

  Degli interessi già compresi nell'avviso. Mi sembrano decisamente più alti degli interessi legali.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Degli interessi già compresi nell'avviso. Mi sembrano decisamente più alti degli interessi legali.

  Non ne sono sicuro, ma credo che quelli non siano al tasso legale.

----------


## SEPHIROTH

> Non ne sono sicuro, ma credo che quelli non siano al tasso legale.

  Anche secondo me non sono al tasso legale. Mi piacerebbe sapere come vengono calcolati, soprattutto perché mi sembra che siano aumentati vistosamente nel corso degli anni... E poi si parla tanto di trasparenza... Non mi sembra un'informazione da poco, eppure sul sito dell'agenzia non c'è scritto niente, a parte la sanzione ridotta ad 1/3...

----------


## FEDERIC

Anche io ho cercato la percentuale degli interessi applicata ma non ho trovato nulla, ww la trasparenza!

----------


## SEPHIROTH

> Anche io ho cercato la percentuale degli interessi applicata ma non ho trovato nulla, ww la trasparenza!

  Grazie Federic per la conferma !

----------


## Antonio70

> Ad un mio cliente è arrivato il classico avviso bonario dell'agenzia delle entrate per iva non versata. Mi sono saltati all'occhio gli importi degli interessi, che mi sono sembrati notevoli. Ma non dovevano essere applicati gli interessi legali (nella fattispecie 2,5% fino al 31/12/2013 e poi l'1%) ? Ho fatto diverse simulazioni con calcolatori di interessi su internet e gli importi sono sempre notevolmente inferiori rispetto a quelli dell'avviso. Ho consultato vari siti e banche dati ma su questo argomento tutto tace. Si parla sempre di interessi in generali e non si specifica se sono interessi legali, di mora o come sono calcolati. Voi cosa ne pensate ? Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso dubbio ?

  Gli interessi dovuti in seguito alla liquidazione 36-bis (o 54-bis) e 36-ter sono del 3,5% (art. 6 comma 1 Decreto Min. Econ. del 21/05/2009). Gli interessi legali si applicano per il ravvedimento operoso.

----------


## SEPHIROTH

> Gli interessi dovuti in seguito alla liquidazione 36-bis (o 54-bis) e 36-ter sono del 3,5% (art. 6 comma 1 Decreto Min. Econ. del 21/05/2009). Gli interessi legali si applicano per il ravvedimento operoso.

  Perfetto ! Grazie Antonio !

----------

